# Eurovision Song Contest - Parties/communal watching?



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

The grandest stage spectacle in the world (and annual scene of delicious, utter embarrassment for the UK) is only a few days away - I can hardly contain my excitement and burst into spontaneous throwing of glitter and waving of EU flags already!

Anyone heard of any ESC parties in Dubai on Saturday? Would even go to a queer bar...

If not, does anyone know if it's gonna be on TV here? TV5 Orient?


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> The grandest stage spectacle in the world (and annual scene of delicious, utter embarrassment for the UK) is only a few days away - I can hardly contain my excitement and burst into spontaneous throwing of glitter and waving of EU flags already!
> 
> Anyone heard of any ESC parties in Dubai on Saturday? Would even go to a queer bar...
> 
> If not, does anyone know if it's gonna be on TV here? TV5 Orient?


I don't think anyone will admit to watching it let alone attend a party 
At the last count I believe we are thrashing you 5-2


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Nil points!


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Reddiva said:


> At the last count I believe we are thrashing you 5-2


If the ESC had a group stage, you lot wouldn't make it out of it 



Reddiva said:


> I don't think anyone will admit to watching it let alone attend a party


Nah, in the rest of Europe it's actually a well-respected event and taken seriously - that is why most countries do send good acts and not washed-up have-beens or musical comedy acts (google 'Scooch Flying the flag' - an absolute classic).


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> If the ESC had a group stage, you lot wouldn't make it out of it
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, in the rest of Europe it's actually a well-respected event and taken seriously - that is why most countries do send good acts and not washed-up have-beens or musical comedy acts (google 'Scooch Flying the flag' - an absolute classic).


I remember when I lived in German ( Circa 1997) it was popular with the Germans
You can watch it here
Eurovision Song Contest


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

I only used to watch it for Terry Wogan's brilliant caustic comments, Graham Norton isn't bad either.

Is the UK the only country to take the pee out of Eurovision? Every other nationality seem to take it extremely seriously.


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Reddiva said:


> I remember when I lived in German ( Circa 1997) it was popular with the Germans


Yeah, it's always been, and it got another bump when Lena won it for us.



Reddiva said:


> You can watch it here
> Eurovision Song Contest


Thanks, I know, would just prefer a social setting and an HD TV channel.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> Would even go to a queer bar...


Oh dear....

But why don't you visit them all (they're well known) and get back to us with what you found?

I understand gold lame hot pants are the way to go, which of these two are more you?










or










LOL :juggle:


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Oh dear....
> 
> But why don't you visit them all (they're well known) and get back to us with what you found?
> 
> ...


TMI, Rascal, just TMI!!
Surely a German would proudly wear his lederhosen to these type of events?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> TMI, Rascal, just TMI!!
> Surely a German would proudly wear his lederhosen to these type of events?


Well as you're from Suriname and I'm from Brazil....


----------



## Jamuseire (Aug 30, 2014)

Made in Sheffield said:


> Is the UK the only country to take the pee out of Eurovision? Every other nationality seem to take it extremely seriously.


I love watching Eurovision! :cheer2: Got into it when living in Ireland. And, yes, they love taking the p--- out of it too.

My preference is to watch it on TV while snarking mightily about it on Facebook


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It's no longer an open competition though. 

The bloc voting approach of Eastern European countries makes it near impossible for western countries to win any more, and the results are so very predictable. 

Don't worry, everyone grows out of liking it once you realise it's just another harmless junket, and you have drying paint to watch


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> It's no longer an open competition though.
> 
> The bloc voting approach of Eastern European countries makes it near impossible for western countries to win any more, and the results are so very predictable.


And that is why the last four winners were Sweden, Denmark, Austria, and Sweden... do you even know that there are juries involved in the decision too? Better to not post if you know nothing


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> And that is why the last four winners were Sweden, Denmark, Austria, and Sweden... do you even know that there are juries involved in the decision too? Better to not post if you know nothing


Since when were Denmark, Austria and Sweden considered Eastern bloc countries?
Better not to post - if you are a bit unsure of your geography!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Is Eurovision really 'all political'? Why the Balkan voting bloc isn't the only reason the UK doesn't win

Here you go for those who still think the songs matter and not who your neighbours are.

And for the Geeks, bloc voting analysis in statistical terms.

http://www.datalytyx.com/eurovision-song-contest-regression-analysis-highlights-the-voting-patterns/

Seems like you are naive Phil.


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Since when were Denmark, Austria and Sweden considered Eastern bloc countries?
> Better not to post - if you are a bit unsure of your geography!


Someone clearly doesn't get irony - why would I try to prove him wrong by stating that Eastern bloc countries won? Smh...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> Someone clearly doesn't get irony - why would I try to prove him wrong by stating that Eastern bloc countries won? Smh...


Touché!


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Is Eurovision really 'all political'? Why the Balkan voting bloc isn't the only reason the UK doesn't win
> 
> Here you go for those who still think the songs matter and not who your neighbours are.
> 
> ...


Throw articles and statistics at me all you want, the results prove you wrong. Eastern European countries haven't won since Azerbaijan in 2011, and their song simply was good. Before that Germany and Norway won, before that Russia and Serbia (again, great songs, I voted for them), before that Finland and Greece.
The new voting system effectively prevents bloc voting on a large scale.

It's sad how much you Brits just want to be loved (or just to win) and resort to conspiracy theories when you just need to take the contest a bit seriously and actually send a good act - or stop considering leaving the EU, that might help as well


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> or stop considering leaving the EU, that might help as well


Can of worms officially opened, I'm voting LEAVE, Come on Boris!

Then we won't need to go anyway, although I***** do and they aren't even in Europe. Probably invited by the Germans who feel guilty.... :boxing:


----------

